# الرب كلى القدرة ... اذا خطته فاشلة



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

*كلانا يؤمن 
ان الرب على كل شئ قدير 
فما الذى يمنعه ان يغفر الخطية *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أبريل 2014)

*هو فيه حاجة منعته لا سمح الله ؟​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2014)

وجه الحقيقة قال:


> *كلانا يؤمن
> ان الرب على كل شئ قدير
> فما الذى يمنعه ان يغفر الخطية *



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الاجابة
{1}   خطته التى  تتهما كيدياً بالفشل :  هى  خلقة إنسان  بارطاهر      خالد     لكنه فى نفس الوقت         كامل الحرية فى الاختيار  كامل حرية الاراده .
خطته  أن   كل  كلام الله  لا ينقض  منه شيئا.

[2  -


> كلانا يؤمن
> ان الرب على كل شئ قدير


      خطأ        لسنا  كلانا 
نحن نؤمن  انه الاله القدير ...
وغيرنا  آخذ ناقلا  منا..................ومنتحلا مالا يعرف .
فارق كبير


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2014)

وجه الحقيقة قال:


> *كلانا يؤمن
> ان الرب على كل شئ قدير
> فما الذى يمنعه ان يغفر الخطية *



 خير اللهم   إجعله  خير  
ومن  يا فضيلة الشيخ  الذى  قال  أن  أحداً    ما   \  أو شيئاً ما  منعه  من غفران الخطية


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> خير اللهم   إجعله  خير
> ومن  يا فضيلة الشيخ  الذى  قال  أن  أحداً    ما   \  أو شيئاً ما  منعه  من غفران الخطية



*كان يافضيلة المقدس (ولا لسه ) 
غفر خطية ادم وانتهى الامر ​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2014)

وجه الحقيقة قال:


> *كان يافضيلة المقدس (ولا لسه )
> غفر خطية ادم وانتهى الامر ​*



طيب ما  هو  فعلاً       ( غفر خطية  آدم )  .


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> طيب ما  هو  فعلاً       ( غفر خطية  آدم )  .



*فين ياريت تدلل لنا​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2014)

*لم اسمع تعليقك :
عن الرب الذى  خلق الانسان حراً  مختاراً    مميزاً    .
حببه فى الخير وأوصاه به
كرهّه   في الشر  .ونهاه عنه ,  وأمره بإجتنابه .
وآدم   أخطأ

إيه رأيك  فى   نجاح هذه الخطة ؟؟؟؟؟
لاحظ  إن  ((    كلانا  ))   نؤمن  بذلك.


*​


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> لم اسمع تعليقك :
> عن الرب الذى  خلق الانسان حراً  مختاراً    مميزاً    حببه فى الخير وأوصاه به
> كرهه ونهاه عن الشر   ,امره بإجتنابه
> 
> ...



*فين الدليل ان الله غفر خطيئة ادم *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2014)

طب مش لما أسمع منك  تعليقك على موضوع  *  " فشل خطة الله*؟؟؟

     مش لازم  ننتهى من حاجة حاجة  ؟!   
سيادتك بتقول   الرب كلى القدرة ... اذا خطته فاشلة"            "
مش برضه تجاوبنى 
"
؟؟؟


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> طب مش لما أسمع منك  تعليقك على موضوع  *  " فشل خطة الله*"؟؟؟



*بعد ماتقول لنا فين غفر الله لادم عليه السلام خطيئته فى كتابك ​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2014)

منتظر اجابتك حول العنوان


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2014)

اخويا "عبد يسوع المسيح "ارجوك لا تجيب العضو
حتى يجيب عن الاستفسار حول عنوان  موضوعه
الاخوة الاعضاء المتواجدون -رجاء  ننتظر من العضو اجابته حول عنوان موضوعه الذى كتبه هو



> الرب كلى القدرة ... اذا خطته فاشلة Bookmark and Share
> أدوات الموضوع  	إبحث في الموضوع  	تقييم الموضوع
> قديم اليوم, 07:43 PM	   #1
> وجه الحقيقة
> ...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 أبريل 2014)

أيها السائل .. عليك التأدب أكثر فى الحديث
عن الله وإلا لا تتحدث أفضل ..
غير مسموح بكلام مثل خطته الفاشله هنا ..


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> منتظر اجابتك حول العنوان



*بعد ماتقول لنا فين غفر الله لادم عليه السلام خطيئته فى كتابك​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2014)

تسجيل خروج  من الموضوع إلى أن استلم اجابة العضو [  وجه الحقيقة]
الرجاء من الاخوة الاعضاء   "التعاون"


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> تسجيل خروج  من الموضوع إلى أن استلم اجابة العضو
> الرجاء من الاخوة الاعضاء   "التعاون"



*ورطت نفسك ومنتداك وعقيدتك 
فين غفر الله لادم عليه السلام خطيئته فى كتابك
*​


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> تسجيل خروج  من الموضوع إلى أن استلم اجابة العضو [  وجه الحقيقة]
> الرجاء من الاخوة الاعضاء   "التعاون"



*فى كلتا الحالتين هو تسجيل هروب ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أبريل 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]للأخ السائل أنت عايز تقول ...أن الله ( تاب ) على آدم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فَلِمَ الحاجة الى الفداء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة وأن رحمة الله واسعة تسَع كل ذنوبه مهما كثُرتْ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وألا سؤالك غير كدة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]للأخ السائل أنت عايز تقول ...أن الله ( تاب ) على آدم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فَلِمَ الحاجة الى الفداء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة وأن رحمة الله واسعة تسَع كل ذنوبه مهما كثُرتْ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وألا سؤالك غير كدة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*لنستفيد .. اعتبر الامر كذلك​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أبريل 2014)

وجه الحقيقة قال:


> *لنستفيد .. اعتبر الامر كذلك​*


*لآ ... من بعد أذنك ...عايز أجابة مباشرة 
نعم ...لآ 
*​


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآ ... من بعد أذنك ...عايز أجابة مباشرة
> نعم ...لآ
> *​



*بما انك هتفيدتا .. نعم *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أبريل 2014)

وجه الحقيقة قال:


> *بما انك هتفيدتا .. نعم *​


 *[FONT=&quot]تمام ... انا فقط تدخلت لأوضح للأخوة وأفك أشتباك على وشك الحدوث*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن سؤالك غير واضح بالنسبة لهم ومُتعارض مع العنوان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]عندك النص القائل : ( فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن آدم فى النهاية طُرِدَ من الجنة هو وزوجه وكل نسله طبعاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأجل أن نعود اليها فلن نعود ( بالعمل الصالح ) وحده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت سيد العارفين حتى ( بن الخطاب ) لا يضمنها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فدخول الجنة ليس بتنفيذ التكاليف وحدها ولكننا فى حاجة الى ( رحمة الله ) ( تدخل منه )
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا وضحت لكم مقصده من خلال ثقافته القُرآنية ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمهلاً عليه وأشرحوا له ... 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تمام ... انا فقط تدخلت لأوضح للأخوة وأفك أشتباك على وشك الحدوث*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن سؤالك غير واضح بالنسبة لهم ومُتعارض مع العنوان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]عندك النص القائل : ( فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن آدم فى النهاية طُرِدَ من الجنة هو وزوجه وكل نسله طبعاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأجل أن نعود اليها فلن نعود ( بالعمل الصالح ) وحده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت سيد العارفين حتى ( بن الخطاب ) لا يضمنها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*دا مش ثقافته خليك دقيق دى عقيدة ​*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [FONT=&quot]وأنت سيد العارفين حتى ( بن الخطاب ) لا يضمنها ​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]​ [/FONT]​*​[/FONT]​​




*اصحح لك معلوماتك التى تتبختر بها مختالا مش ابن الخطاب رضى الله عنه 
دا ابو بكر والاثر مكذوب لايصح .. بس مش موضوعنا ​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> فدخول الجنة ليس بتنفيذ التكاليف وحدها ولكننا فى حاجة الى ( رحمة الله ) ( تدخل منه )  *[FONT=&quot] *​​[/FONT]


*
اذا لاحاجة لتجسد ولاصلب ولافداء *​​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2014)

أنا  بأسأله  هل الله   فاشل   لما  خلق  آدم   باراً مختاراً  مميزاً مريداً    
وجعله أول الانبياء 
و*جعله فى الارض خليفة* ؟؟؟
ثم *آدم يخطأ*
السؤآل:
هل   خطة الله فشلت  أم لا؟؟؟!!!!
مع تقديري لسيادتك يا أخ عبود
سبب السؤأل   [  عنوان-  السؤأل الذى طرحه العضو وصياغته]

>>
هل  أحد لديه  إجابة   ؟؟؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2014)

إقتباس من كلام المهاجم  :[/QUOTE]*
اذا لاحاجة لتجسد ولاصلب ولافداء *​[/QUOTE]
إنتهى الاقتباس من كلام المهاجم.
..[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
*هل هناك     دليلا  مادياً  فعلياً مؤكداً...
يؤكد أن الله    قبل توبة هؤلاء الشفاهية وأنهم عادو للجنة 
او انهم   نجوا نهائيا من غضب الله ؟؟؟!!
هل هناك دليلا ملموسا  على انه لا حاجة لا لتجسد ولا لفداء ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
مصمم على  
استلام اجابة العضو على تساؤلاتى التى وصلت الى ثلاث او اربع تساؤلات بلا طائل ​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2014)

وجه الحقيقة قال:


> *كلانا يؤمن
> ان الرب على كل شئ قدير
> فما الذى يمنعه ان يغفر الخطية *



وما الذى*  يمنعه*    من ان يتجسد ويصلب ويقوم من الاموات  ويصعد إلى السموات


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> أنا  بأسأله  هل الله   فاشل   لما  خلق  آدم   باراً مختاراً  مميزاً مريداً
> وجعله أول الانبياء
> و*جعله فى الارض خليفة* ؟؟؟
> ثم *آدم يخطأ*
> ...



*السؤال هنا هل الله فى خطته كان يعلم ان ادم سيخطئ ؟ الاجابة المنطقية هى نعم 
السوال التالى هل الله  غير قادر على غفران خطيئة ادم ؟ لا بل  قادر لانه على كل شئ قدير 
فما حاجته الى ان يتجسد ويصلب اذا ؟ 
اليس اختيار البديل فشل لخطته  خاصتا انه البديل هو قتل انسان بلا رحمة *​


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> هل هناك     دليلا  مادياً  فعلياً مؤكداً...
> يؤكد أن الله    قبل توبة هؤلاء الشفاهية وأنهم عادو للجنة
> او انهم   نجوا نهائيا من غضب الله ؟؟؟!!
> هل هناك دليلا ملموسا  على انه لا حاجة لا لتجسد ولا لفداء ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
> ...



*الدليل المادى الملموس المؤكد الذى بلا ادنى شك ان الله على كل شئ قدير 
انتم جعلتم القادر القدير عاجز امام الخطيئة فلا سبيل امامه الا بقتل نفسه (حاشاه ) 
السؤال 
هل اعجزت خطيئة ادم الله  قدرة الله اللامحدودة ؟ ​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2014)

وجه الحقيقة قال:


> *السؤال هنا هل الله فى خطته كان يعلم ان ادم سيخطئ ؟ الاجابة المنطقية هى نعم
> السوال التالى هل الله  غير قادر على غفران خطيئة ادم ؟ لا بل  قادر لانه على كل شئ قدير
> فما حاجته الى ان يتجسد ويصلب اذا ؟
> اليس اختيار البديل فشل لخطته  خاصتا انه البديل هو قتل انسان بلا رحمة *​



من   قال   أن   الفداء والخلاص -  هى الخطة البديلة.
إثبت إن هذا هو الطريق *البديل.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2014)

وجه الحقيقة قال:


> *الدليل المادى الملموس المؤكد الذى بلا ادنى شك ان الله على كل شئ قدير
> انتم جعلتم القادر القدير عاجز امام الخطيئة فلا سبيل امامه الا بقتل نفسه (حاشاه )
> السؤال
> هل اعجزت خطيئة ادم الله  قدرة الله اللامحدودة ؟
> ​*



أرجوك بلاش مراوغة ومناورة 
أسألك عن دليل  دامغ  ملموس........ 
لم تأتى لى بدليل ملموس دامغ  .


قلت لى أن الله قدير 
أقول لك ومن الذى قال لك أن الله ليس بقدير.
أقول لك   الله  قدير ولهذا  لا يعجز او يضعف او يخور امام التجسد والفداء.

تقول  :
انتم جعلتم 
أقول لك 
خللى بالك من كلامك 
وأطالبك بالدليل النصي على كل كلمة  


تقول    :


> السؤال
> هل اعجزت خطيئة ادم الله  قدرة الله اللامحدودة ؟



من الذى  قال هذا ؟؟؟!!

أين النص
حذرتك سابقاً من  الافتراء على  كلامى  وتقويلي مالم أقله.
رجاءا نلتزم سوياً بآداب الحديث.والبحث . وبموضوعية البحث.


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> من   قال   أن   الفداء والخلاص -  هى الخطة البديلة.
> إثبت إن هذا هو الطريق *البديل.*



*هى خطة بديلة وفاشلة 
والدليل عدم اجابتك عل السؤال التالى كما لم تجيب الى الان عن السؤال فى موضوع الصفات 
هل اعجزت خطيئة ادم الله قدرة الله اللامحدودة ؟​*


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (10 أبريل 2014)

*السؤال حتى لانبتعد عن الموضوع   

هل اعجزت خطيئة ادم الله قدرة الله اللامحدودة ؟​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أبريل 2014)

ها تفضل تتنطط كتير ؟؟؟
فين اجوبتك على اسئلتى  ........
فين 
فين  
فين   
عجز مطلق من السائل ال.....

هل  *ادم اول الانبياء   وابو الانبياء   *  و*خليفة الله فى الارض* أخطأ  فتفاجأ الاله  بفشل خطته
هل آدم خليفة الله فى الارض وابي الانبياء       المسجود له بالملائكة  خُلق   ليخطئ؟؟!!

سبب توجيه السؤأل للمرة السادسة عشر    -  
الرد على  السؤأل   بنصه وعنوانه  الذى  وضعه  الغازى المحمدى
إظاهر إن اللى بيملو عليه الردود محرّجين عليه يجاوب.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2014)

> هى خطة بديلة وفاشلة


ضع نص الخطة الاصلية مثبتا اياها بأى دليل  من الكتب المقدسة.
او اى دليل مادى ملموس

لاحظ إن  زفارة اللسان  دى .. غالباً تجر  عليكم مالا ترضونه ثم تأخذون    مظهراً   آخراً  لا يناسبكم  بين لائم  ومعاتب.


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (11 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> ها تفضل تتنطط كتير
> فين اجوبتك على اسئلتى  ........
> فين
> فين
> ...


*
بدء الوجه الاخر للمحبة يظهر
  لو مش عارف ترد خلى غيرك يرد موضوع الصفات شاهد على عجزك عن الرد الى الان 
السؤال 
هل اعجزت خطيئة ادم الله قدرة الله اللامحدودة ؟​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2014)

وجه الحقيقة قال:


> *
> بدء الوجه الاخر للمحبة يظهر
> لو مش عارف ترد خلى غيرك يرد موضوع الصفات شاهد على عجزك عن الرد الى الان
> السؤال
> هل اعجزت خطيئة ادم الله قدرة الله اللامحدودة ؟​*



خليك فى الموضوع  وجاوب 
ولو سؤآل  واحد.
دعك   منا 
إحنا بتوع المولوتوف.. والقنابل البدائية الصنع .. وجهاد النكاح.. 

هل رأئيت أسئلتى 
لقد تم إزالة الحبر السحرى من جميعها وكتابتها بلسان عربي مبين.
تعرف تجاوب والا تحب تسأل  حد كبير؟؟  طب إستعن بصديق​


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (11 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> ضع نص الخطة الاصلية مثبتا اياها بأى دليل  من الكتب المقدسة.
> او اى دليل مادى ملموس
> 
> لاحظ إن  زفارة اللسان  دى .. غالباً تجر  عليكم مالا ترضونه ثم تأخذون    مظهراً   آخراً  لا يناسبكم  بين لائم  ومعاتب.



*قربنا نوصل الى الحظر  لاسباب واهية 
والحقيقة هى العجز عن الرد 

انا موافق ان اضع لك نص ؟ لا بل نصان ؟ بل ثلاث ؟ بل اربع  بل خمسة بشرط 
رد على السؤال المسئلة مش مسئلة حوار المسئلة جنه ونار ياالكترك 

ملحوظة .. لو فكرت بتركيز شويه هتلاقى الاجابة فى السؤال بس انت مش واخد بالك 

هل اعجزت خطيئة ادم الله قدرة الله اللامحدودة ؟*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2014)

صفات ؟؟؟
آه
تكونشي  تقصد علاقة الشئ بمكوناته؟؟ \
أو علاقة الشخص بنفسه ؟؟
او علاقة الشئ بلامؤاخذه جنسه..


----------



## وجه الحقيقة (11 أبريل 2014)

*السؤال 
هل اعجزت خطيئة ادم قدرة الله اللامحدودة​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 أبريل 2014)

بعيدا عن أسلوب السائل ..
غاية خلقة الله للانسان حياة الشركة معه
فى ثالوث محبته الفائقة أن نحصل على 
نعمة التبنى للاب فى الابن بالروح القدس
ولكن عندما اختار الانسان الابتعاد عن 
هذه الشركة وأختيار الموت بدلا عن الحياة 
فسدت طبيعته البسيطة وأصبح مختبرا 
للشر فلم يصلح أن يكون هناك شركة بين 
الفاسد وعدم الفساد بين الظلمة والنور 
فحتى لا تكون خطة الله للانسان قد 
فشلت " حاشا " أختار بأرادته أن يجدد 
ويشفى هذه الطبيعة التى فسدت وسقطت 
فكان هذا بتجسد الله نفسه اخذا تلك 
الطبيعة التى أصبحت قابلة للموت ليعطيها 
الحياة تلك الطبيعة المنفصلة عنه ليعطيها
الشركة فيه ليقيم تلك الطبيعة التى 
سقطت ويعطيها ذلك المكان الذى أعده 
لها الذى لم تراه عين ولم تسمع به أذن 
ولم يخطر على قلب بشر وما عليك سوى 
أن تقبل عمله وتدبيره الخلاصى لكل 
أنسان ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أبريل 2014)

يا اخوة، الأخ وجه الحقيقة، لديه مشاكل في الحوار، هو دائماً لا يركز في موضوع واحد حتى ينهيه، وداخل هذا الموضوع الواحد الذي يقفز لغيره تجده لا يركز في نقطة واحدة حتى ينهيها ولا ي هذا الموضوع ولا في الموضوع الآخر..


ويعتبر أن كلامه مسلم به دون أي دليل، ويعتبر أن سبه لعقيدة المسيحيين وكتابهم وإلههم أمر صحيح لأنه يراه صحيح، لكن لو قال له أحد أنت مخطيء، وقال له ما فيه فعلا يكون هو سباب..

عندما يعود العضو أتركوه لي..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2014)

*هل  أعجزت خطيئة آدم الله (عنوان معدل) ...(..)*




وجه الحقيقة قال:


> *السؤال
> هل اعجزت خطيئة ادم قدرة الله اللامحدودة​*



*الاجابة المسيحية  *​*1]   تؤمن المسيحية وينادى  كتابها المقدس المعصوم   بقدرة الرب الاله   اللامحدودة:
أمثلة :

 التكوين الأصحاح 48 العدد 3 وقال يعقوب ليوسف: «الله القادر على كل شيء ظهر لي في لوز في ارض كنعان وباركني.
 التكوين الأصحاح 49 العدد 25 من اله ابيك الذي يعينك ومن القادر على كل شيء الذي يباركك تاتي بركات السماء من فوق وبركات الغمر الرابض تحت. بركات الثديين والرحم.
 الخروج الأصحاح 6 العدد 3 وانا ظهرت لابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب باني الاله القادر على كل شيء. واما باسمي «يهوه» فلم اعرف عندهم.
 العدد الأصحاح 13 العدد 30 لكن كالب أنصت الشعب إلى موسى وقال: «إننا نصعد ونمتلكها لأننا قادرون عليها».
 صموئيل الأول الأصحاح 4 العدد 8 ويل لنا! من ينقذنا من يد هؤلاء الآلهة القادرين؟ هؤلاء هم الآلهة الذين ضربوا مصر بجميع الضربات في البرية.
 أخبار الأيام الثاني الأصحاح 25 العدد 9 فقال أمصيا لرجل الله: [فماذا يعمل لأجل المئة الوزنة التي أعطيتها لغزاة إسرائيل؟] فقال رجل الله: [إن الرب قادر أن يعطيك أكثر منها].
 إشعياء الأصحاح 13 العدد 6 ولولوا لأن يوم الرب قريب قادم كخراب من القادر على كل شيء.
 إرميا الأصحاح 32 العدد 19 عظيم في المشورة وقادر في العمل الذي عيناك مفتوحتان على كل طرق بني آدم لتعطي كل واحد حسب طرقه وحسب ثمر أعماله.
 دانيال الأصحاح 4 العدد 37 فالآن أنا نبوخذنصر أسبح وأعظم وأحمد ملك السماء الذي كل أعماله حق وطرقه عدل ومن يسلك بالكبرياء فهو قادر على أن يذله].
 يوئيل الأصحاح 1 العدد 15 آه على اليوم لأن يوم الرب قريب. يأتي كخراب من القادر على كل شيء.
 متى الأصحاح 3 العدد 9 ولا تفتكروا أن تقولوا في أنفسكم: لنا إبراهيم أبا. لأني أقول لكم: إن الله قادر أن يقيم من هذه الحجارة أولادا لإبراهيم.
 لوقا الأصحاح 3 العدد 8 فاصنعوا أثمارا تليق بالتوبة. ولا تبتدئوا تقولون في أنفسكم: لنا إبراهيم أبا. لأني أقول لكم إن الله قادر أن يقيم من هذه الحجارة أولادا لإبراهيم.

 أعمال الرسل الأصحاح 20 العدد 32 والآن أستودعكم يا إخوتي لله ولكلمة نعمته القادرة أن تبنيكم وتعطيكم ميراثا مع جميع المقدسين.


 رومية الأصحاح 4 العدد 21 وتيقن أن ما وعد به هو قادر أن يفعله أيضا.
 رومية الأصحاح 11 العدد 23 وهم إن لم يثبتوا في عدم الإيمان سيطعمون. لأن الله قادر أن يطعمهم أيضا.
 رومية الأصحاح 14 العدد 4 من أنت الذي تدين عبد غيرك؟ هو لمولاه يثبت أو يسقط. ولكنه سيثبت لأن الله قادر أن يثبته.*
وأيضاً أمثلة آخرى :
* رومية الأصحاح 16 العدد 25 وللقادر أن يثبتكم حسب إنجيلي والكرازة بيسوع المسيح حسب إعلان السر الذي كان مكتوما في الأزمنة الأزلية
 كورنثوس الثانية الأصحاح 6 العدد 18 وأكون لكم أبا وأنتم تكونون لي بنين وبنات» يقول الرب القادر على كل شيء.
 كورنثوس الثانية الأصحاح 9 العدد 8 والله قادر أن يزيدكم كل نعمة، لكي تكونوا ولكم كل اكتفاء كل حين في كل شيء، تزدادون في كل عمل صالح. 
 أفسس الأصحاح 3 العدد 20 والقادر أن يفعل فوق كل شيء أكثر جدا مما نطلب أو نفتكر، بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا،

 تيموثاوس الثانية الأصحاح 1 العدد 12 لهذا السبب أحتمل هذه الأمور أيضا. لكنني لست أخجل، لأنني عالم بمن آمنت، وموقن أنه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتي إلى ذلك اليوم.

 العبرانيين الأصحاح 5 العدد 2 قادرا أن يترفق بالجهال والضالين، إذ هو أيضا محاط بالضعف.
 العبرانيين الأصحاح 5 العدد 7 الذي، في أيام جسده، إذ قدم بصراخ شديد ودموع طلبات وتضرعات للقادر أن يخلصه من الموت، وسمع له من أجل تقواه،
 العبرانيين الأصحاح 11 العدد 19 إذ حسب أن الله قادر على الإقامة من الأموات أيضا، الذين منهم أخذه أيضا في مثال.
 يعقوب الأصحاح 1 العدد 21 لذلك اطرحوا كل نجاسة وكثرة شر. فاقبلوا بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة القادرة أن تخلص نفوسكم.

 يعقوب الأصحاح 4 العدد 12 واحد هو واضع الناموس، القادر أن يخلص ويهلك. فمن أنت يا من تدين غيرك؟
 يهوذا الأصحاح 1 العدد 24 والقادر أن يحفظكم غير عاثرين، ويوقفكم أمام مجده بلا عيب في الابتهاج،
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 8 أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية، يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي، القادر على كل شيء.
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 4 العدد 8 والأربعة الحيوانات لكل واحد منها ستة أجنحة حولها ومن داخل مملوة عيونا، ولا تزال نهارا وليلا قائلة: «قدوس قدوس قدوس، الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء، الذي كان والكائن والذي يأتي».*
*  رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 11 العدد 17 قائلين: «نشكرك أيها الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء، الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي، لأنك أخذت قدرتك العظيمة وملكت.
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 15 العدد 3 وهم يرتلون ترنيمة موسى عبد الله وترنيمة الحمل قائلين: «عظيمة وعجيبة هي أعمالك أيها الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء. عادلة وحق هي طرقك يا ملك القديسين.
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 16 العدد 7 وسمعت آخر من المذبح قائلا: «نعم أيها الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء! حق وعادلة هي أحكامك».
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 16 العدد 14 فإنهم أرواح شياطين صانعة آيات، تخرج على ملوك العالم وكل المسكونة لتجمعهم لقتال ذلك اليوم العظيم، يوم الله القادر على كل شيء.
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 19 العدد 6 وسمعت كصوت جمع كثير، وكصوت مياه كثيرة، وكصوت رعود شديدة قائلة: «هللويا! فإنه قد ملك الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء.
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 19 العدد 15 ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماض لكي يضرب به الأمم. وهو سيرعاهم بعصا من حديد، وهو يدوس معصرة خمر سخط وغضب الله القادر على كل شيء.
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 22 ولم أر فيها هيكلا، لأن الرب الله القادر على كل شيء هو والحمل هيكلها

************************************************************************  
إذن  هلفطة المحمدى المجرم أن المسيحية تنادى أو تعلم بعجز الاله  هى هلفطة وتنطع لا مكان له  في منتدى محترم يحترم البحث العلمى والحوار الراقي المهذب .. الذى يتعفف عن المزايدات والمغالاطات الصبيانية         غير   كونها    محض إفتراء   وإجتراء   لا يرضي  ذى ضميرٍ  حىٍ  يخشي الله العدل.​* .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2014)

وجه الحقيقة قال:


> *فين الدليل ان الله غفر خطيئة ادم *



-----------------------------

الاجابة المسيحية : ​*كورنثوس الثانية الأصحاح 5 العدد 19 [أي إن الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه، غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم، وواضعا فينا كلمة المصالحة.]*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2014)

وجه الحقيقة قال:


> *فين الدليل ان الله غفر خطيئة ادم *


*+++++++++++++++++++++
الاجابة المسيحية *​
*أعمال الرسل الأصحاح 2 العدد 38 فقال لهم بطرس: «توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس.
 أعمال الرسل الأصحاح 5 العدد 31 هذا رفعه الله بيمينه رئيسا ومخلصا ليعطي إسرائيل التوبة وغفران الخطايا.
 أعمال الرسل الأصحاح 10 العدد 43 له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا».
 أعمال الرسل الأصحاح 13 العدد 38 فليكن معلوما عندكم أيها الرجال الإخوة أنه بهذا ينادى لكم بغفران الخطايا
 أعمال الرسل الأصحاح 26 العدد 18 لتفتح عيونهم كي يرجعوا من ظلمات إلى نور ومن سلطان الشيطان إلى الله حتى ينالوا بالإيمان بي غفران الخطايا ونصيبا مع المقدسين.
 أفسس الأصحاح 1 العدد 7 الذي فيه لنا الفداء، بدمه غفران الخطايا، حسب غنى نعمته،
 كولوسي الأصحاح 1 العدد 14 الذي لنا فيه الفداء، بدمه غفران الخطايا،
.*
1*
 المزامير الأصحاح 130 العدد 4 لأن عندك المغفرة. لكي يخاف منك.
 دانيال الأصحاح 9 العدد 9 للرب إلهنا المراحم والمغفرة لأننا تمردنا عليه.
[]أما  كيف نصل   إلى هذه المغفرة أو تصل هى إلينا 
 متى الأصحاح 26 العدد 28 لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا.
 مرقس الأصحاح 3 العدد 29 ولكن من جدف على الروح القدس فليس له مغفرة إلى الأبد بل هو مستوجب دينونة أبدية».
 لوقا الأصحاح 1 العدد 77 لتعطي شعبه معرفة الخلاص بمغفرة خطاياهم
 لوقا الأصحاح 24 العدد 47 وأن يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الأمم مبتدأ من أورشليم.
 العبرانيين الأصحاح 9 العدد 22 وكل شيء تقريبا يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم، وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة!
 العبرانيين الأصحاح 10 العدد 18 وإنما حيث تكون مغفرة لهذه لا يكون بعد قربان عن الخطية.*
.
.564


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أبريل 2014)

*حاضر سأقوللك أهو.. بس أنتا كمان لازم تقوللى.*




وجه الحقيقة قال:


> *بعد ماتقول لنا فين غفر الله لادم عليه السلام خطيئته فى كتابك ​*



*+++++++++++++++++++++++
الاجابة المسيحية *​
* دانيال الأصحاح 9 العدد 24 سبعون أسبوعا قضيت على شعبك وعلى مدينتك المقدسة لتكميل المعصية وتتميم الخطايا ولكفارة الإثم وليؤتى بالبر الأبدي ولختم الرؤيا والنبوة ولمسح قدوس القدوسين.
 رومية الأصحاح 3 العدد 25 الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله.
 يوحنا الأولى الأصحاح 2 العدد 2 وهو كفارة لخطايانا. ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضا.*
*يوحنا الأولى الأصحاح 4 العدد 10 في هذا هي المحبة: ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله، بل أنه هو أحبنا، وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 أبريل 2014)

*اسئلتنا بلا إجابة*




ElectericCurrent قال:


> *لم اسمع تعليقك :
> عن الرب الذى  خلق الانسان حراً  مختاراً    مميزاً    .
> حببه فى الخير وأوصاه به
> كرهّه   في الشر  .ونهاه عنه ,  وأمره بإجتنابه .
> ...


باق  بلا إجابة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 أبريل 2014)

*اسئلتنا بلا إجابة*




ElectericCurrent قال:


> أنا  بأسأله  هل الله   فاشل   لما  خلق  آدم   باراً مختاراً  مميزاً مريداً
> وجعله أول الانبياء
> و*جعله فى الارض خليفة* ؟؟؟
> ثم *آدم يخطأ*
> ...


باقٍ بلا اجابة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> خير اللهم   إجعله  خير
> ومن  يا فضيلة الشيخ  الذى  قال  أن  أحداً    ما   \  أو شيئاً ما  منعه  من غفران الخطية


*باق بلا اجابة*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> من   قال   أن   الفداء والخلاص -  هى الخطة البديلة.
> إثبت إن هذا هو الطريق *البديل.*



*سوال   بلا اجابات      
نحتاج    لوثائق ومستندات  تثبت الخطة  الاصلية - بالتوضيح وبنسبة الاصلانية لها.. ثم    إثبات الثانية ونسبة البدالة والثانوية  لها...
ومادمت مع الدين الذى يحترم العقل والمنطق  والفطرة ..تفضل قدم دلائلك للعقل والمنطق والفطرة وهاتنا مستنداتك*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (19 أبريل 2014)

اخى السائل اسمع مع هذا القصة القصيرة 

كان يوجد ملك عظيم 

وفى يوم من الايام علم الملك ان يوجد فى قصره شخص خائن 

افشى بمعلومات عن مملكته لعدوه 

فكتب الملك مرسوم ملكى  وامر الحراس  ان يبحثوا  عن تلك الشخص الخائن  وعندما يأتوا به يتم جلده 100 جلدة 

وبعد عدة ايام تم القبض على الشخص الخائن 

ولكن المفاجأة ان تلك الشخص الخائن يكون هو ابن الملك 


فعدل الملك يحتم ان ينفذ الحكم حتى لو كان ابنه 

ولكن رحمته تجعله يشفق على ابنه من الجلد

فكان الجميع فى  صمت فى انتظار رد فعل الملك 

فقال الملك ( خذوا ابنى ونفذوا فيه الحكم ) 

فهتف الجميع ( يحيا العدل )

ولكن بعد مدة قصيرة ذهب الملك الى مكان تنفيذ الحكم 

وخلع الملك ثيابه الملكية . وامر الحراس ان يقوموا بفك ابنه من قيوده ويربطوه هو مكانه ولينفذ الحكم فى الملك شخصيا بدلا عن ابنه 

فكان حال ابنه بكى عند قدمى ابيه وقال له سامحنى يا ابى لقد اخطأت 


فكيف ان الله العادل ان يتراجع عن حكمه 

وكيف ان الله الرحيم ان يترك الانسان يهلك 

فنزل وتجسد فى صورة انسان ليفدى الجنس البشرى كله

اخذ الذى لنا واعطانا الذى له ​


----------



## fredyyy (29 أبريل 2014)

وجه الحقيقة قال:


> *السؤال هنا هل الله فى خطته كان يعلم ان ادم سيخطئ ؟ *
> *الاجابة المنطقية هى نعم*​




*في البداية وتعليقـًا على كلمة الفشل *

*الله لا يفشل لأن نجاحنا مستمد من حكمته وفهمه الغير محدود *

*لكن الإنسان يفشل في فهم فكر الله ... لأن حكمة الانسان  وفهمه محدودين *

*إذاً لنجعل العنوان : *

*( فشلت أنا كإنسان في فهم حكمة الله تجاه آدم وخطيته )* 


*سؤالك منطقي الله كان يعلم وإجابتك صحيحة ... لأن الله كلى العلم *

*وهذا الإله الكلى العلم علم شئ آخر لم تعلمه أنت وهو ما ينوي الشيطان فعله *

*أراد الشيطان إفساد العلاقة الطيبة بين الله وآدم ... إذ كان لله حديث يومي مع آدم *

*ولنعرف ونتأكد من ذلك نرجع لأول كلمات سفر التكوين *

*يقول الكتاب : *
التكوين 1 : 2 
*وكانت الارض خربة وخالية* 
وعلى وجه الغمر *ظلمة* وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه. 
​*الأرض لم ُتخلق في سفر التكوين لكنها كانت موجوده لكنها كانت *
*خربة *
*خالية *
*والظلمة تكسوها *

*- نعلم أن الله عندما يخلق لا يخلق أرض خربة ... بل جيدة *
*- نعلم أن الله عندما يخلق لا يخلق أرض خالية ... بل تدب فيها الحياة بالمخلوقات *
*- وليس من عمل يدي الله أن تظلم الأرض ... لأن الله هو نور *

*لكن كل ما حدث أن الشيطان عند سقوته على الأرض *
*أخربها *
*وأخلاها بموت المخلوقات التي كانت عليها *
*فحل الظلام *

*وقد أتي لآدم ظانًا منه أنه بإمكانه إفساد أجمل وأكمل وأعز من خلق الله وهو الانسان *

*لكن بالخطية تحتم على الله تتميم عمل الفداء بموت المسيح على الصليب *

*حيث في الموت على الصليب تم عمل الفداء ( للانسان ) وُحكم على الشيطان *

*وبالموت أباد بالموت من كان له سلطان الموت أي إبليس *
العبرانيين 2 : 14 
فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم 
اشترك هو أيضا كذلك فيهما، 
لكي *يبيد بالموت* ذاك الذي له *سلطان الموت، أي إبليس،* 
​*ولذلك بالايمان ينتقل المؤمن من الموت إلى الحياة *
يوحنا 5 : 24 
الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني 
*فله حياة أبدية* ولا يأتي إلى دينونة بل قد *انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة.
*​*وُأبتعل الموت إلى غلبة *
كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 54 ، 54 
ومتى لبس هذا الفاسد عدم فساد ولبس هذا المائت عدم موت 
فحينئذ تصير الكلمة المكتوبة: «*ابتلع الموت إلى غلبة*». 
*أين شوكتك* يا موت *أين غلبتك يا هاوية 
*
​*وفي توقيت ُمعين سوف ُيقيد ويُطرح إبليس في بحيرة النار والكبريت *
رؤيا 20 : 10
وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ *يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ* فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، 
حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. *وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ.*
​
*إلى هنا نقول أن الله نجح تمامًا في خطته *

*رغم خطية الانسان ... ووجود الشيطان ... إنها خطة إلهية محكمة *

*لكن الإنسان يحتاج أن يقف أمام الله في هيبة ووقار ليتعلم أفكارة *


.


----------

